# Main Pokemon Game? HG or SS?



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 18, 2010)

What will your main Pokemon game be? The one that you use for trading, battling and such. Heart Gold/Soul Silver or Diamond/Pearl/Platinum. 

Will you purchase/pirate Heart Gold or Soul Silver? And before you ask, I know you can pirate both games.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jan 18, 2010)

SoulSilver because HeartGold doesn't sound appealing at all.

EDIT: I just might pirate both because i'm evil like that


----------



## xalphax (Jan 18, 2010)

HeartGold, because it will be rarer (SoulSilver indeed sounds more appealing).

Mark my words.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 18, 2010)

once HG/SS come out i'm tranfersing all of my pokemon's over there.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 18, 2010)

I didn't answer my own thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways, I'll get HeartGold. Everybody I know is getting SoulSilver. If I get HeartGold, they can breed with a 'Ditto' and give me some of those version exclusive Pokemon. Plus, the box looks better. It's shiny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Suprisingly, I'm going to purchase this contrary to what I said before.

HG/SS will be my main game.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 19, 2010)

Why would you choose silver over gold?  Gold is worth over 50 times as much as silver.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 19, 2010)

I really wanna get soul silver, only thing is is that heart gold has kyogre which was my strongest pokemon in sapphire. I could take down the e4 with one attack.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 19, 2010)

Pokemon Fanatic so Both.If i had a Choice HG because Gold was my First GBC Game.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 19, 2010)

soul silver, *if at all*, because lugia is on the cover and the silver edition was better than the golden one:.

.. yes  know they are equal excepting a few pokemon, but i favor*ed* it though


----------



## haflore (Jan 19, 2010)

Probably SoulSilver if I start playing Pokemon.


----------



## Aeladya (Jan 23, 2010)

I have to say SoulSilver...I'm gonna pirate HG though through my sister...she's doing the same with SS from me. Gold is just tacky looking...Silver looks a million times better...I have to actually buy at least one game since I am hoping to get to the Pokemon Video Game Championships in Hawaii this year...luckily I have the TCG on my side as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm prolly gonna buy Soul Silver and make it my main game. All my pokemon (and complete dex) are on Diamond, but I'll transfer my best ones to SS.


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 23, 2010)

Soul Silver for sure. Because Lugia can kick Ho-oh's ass anyday.


----------



## outgum (Jan 25, 2010)

Soul soul soul soul soul soul soul SILVER! 
Whoot whoot! played Silver on GBC and Played Silver on NDS, Im Lugias Bitch, The title sounds better than Heart gold too, so yeeeeeeaaahhh...


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Jan 25, 2010)

Definitely Soul Silver now that they've swapped Phanpy for Teddiursa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I'm trading a Shinx to it so I can start the game with an Electric pokemon (suck on that, Falkner!)


----------



## Forstride (Jan 25, 2010)

I have most of my Pokemon on Diamond, but I don't have another DS to do the trading with (Unless my friend will let me use his), so I probably won't be able to trade them over to SoulSilver when I get it.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 25, 2010)

Def, soul silver. I plan to take a long warm bath in the nostalgia of the game.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 25, 2010)

It actually depends on whats available  here in my country.
I will buy the the first one that I see.
Hope its Soul Silver.


----------



## ninchya (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol i never really got into playing diamond, soul silver might be the only pokemon game i might actually like since i used to play silver when i was younger


----------



## soulfire (Jan 25, 2010)

soulsilver for sure...

cuze i like the word soul


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Jan 25, 2010)

Soul Silver for me because Lugia is the shizz... Plus, I want to get a new Groudon xD. But I'll get both since I want a new Ho-Oh and its hard to get one these days unless.... you sav but I want a legit one lolz...


----------



## Seven (Jan 26, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> Soul Silver for sure. Because Lugia can kick Ho-oh's ass anyday.


The irony is that Lugia comes at level 70 in Heart Gold.

And why even go for second place when you can have gold?


----------



## asdf (Jan 26, 2010)

I"m buying both, playing through Heart Gold, then Soul Silver.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 26, 2010)

Everyone I know in my school is getting SS. Everyone I know personally outside of my school is getting SS. All the kids in my family are getting SS.

I'm getting HG. lol
Probably going to buy both, but hell, I've always liked Gold so SS would probably stay sealed forever.


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 26, 2010)

I was going to get HG, but then looked at the Ho-Oh figure as the bonus.  Pretty ugly, so I switched to Soul Silver to get Lugia!  I dunno, I don't have a great liking for the legendary birds anyhow.


----------



## Seven (Jan 26, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Everyone I know in my school is getting SS. Everyone I know personally outside of my school is getting SS. All the kids in my family are getting SS.
> 
> I'm getting HG. lol
> Probably going to buy both, but hell, I've always liked Gold so SS would probably stay sealed forever.


Contrarians unite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For pretty much every generation I've been getting the less popular of the two versions available. Blue, Gold, Ruby, Pearl, and now Heart Gold. I hardly ever consider a cooler cover a better reason to buy a game, since that's pretty much the only difference between all the versions besides wild/Legendary Pokemon variations. Not that I should really take it that seriously, it'd just be weird if I just got Soul Silver when I got Gold first in generation 2.


----------



## arecus2000 (Mar 1, 2010)

DPP

DPP cause it has new pokemon and it rocks especially platinum


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 1, 2010)

I pre ordered soul silver(YAY NO PATCHINH :YAYDS: )
Soul Silver will be mt main game


----------



## Rydian (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, soulsilver.

It's not like I ever trade or battle anybody anyways. ^^;

If there's any trouble pirating it I'll just go out and buy it 'cause I want it the day it comes out.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 2, 2010)

SS all the way. Lugia is so awesome, best Pokemon ever!


----------



## girugamarc (Mar 2, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> Soul Silver for sure. Because Lugia can kick Ho-oh's ass anyday.


well TECHNICALLY they both have the same stats. And both can learn the same moves that are super effective against birds so they're pretty much the same. So I don't see either one kicking the other's ass.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 2, 2010)

Weird, I can't believe you guys voted Soul Silver over Heart Gold. 
This goes against all natural thinking and common sense.

P.S.  Silver is more conductive than gold.  Bet you didn't know that.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 2, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> I pre ordered soul silver(YAY NO PATCHINH :YAYDS: )
> Soul Silver will be mt main game


Mine's been preordered back in February on amazon, though my price is 27$ and not ~50$ (sig FTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Show of hands, how many of us still have our G/S/C boxes stashed away somewhere?


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 2, 2010)

I think I'll get the HeartGold version. I had the Gold version when I was a child so I'll keep the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and who thinks that the Pokewalker will add something more to the game experience ? Cuz' I'll maybe buy the game if I've enough money (something about 70$ in Switzerland...)


----------



## Porobu (Mar 5, 2010)

I like more HG because I have Pokemon Oro (Gold in spanish) original


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 10, 2010)

Soul Silver, because Lugia > Ho-oh


----------



## bultmus (Mar 13, 2010)

i will play both  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hg and ss!
i am playing hg only right now but when i will be playing ss soon like 1 or 2 weeks


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 13, 2010)

I think it's Crystal Version...


I really don't think that there is a real game in the two, and such.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Mar 13, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Weird, I can't believe you guys voted Soul Silver over Heart Gold.
> This goes against all natural thinking and common sense.
> 
> Well, I grew up with Silver.
> ...



But that's a GBA...

*By the by, these Pokemon games are called HeartGold and SoulSilver (without a space in between), according to Nintendo Power.*


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 13, 2010)

I ASKED A SIMILAR question but none seem to bother to answer my question

so why no spacing!?!?!?!?!?! anyone care to answer me?


----------



## bultmus (Mar 13, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> I ASKED A SIMILAR question but none seem to bother to answer my question
> 
> so why no spacing!?!?!?!?!?! anyone care to answer me?



Thats the way NINTENDO wants it to be ! who cares anyway as long they are a great games


----------



## Aman27deep (Mar 14, 2010)

i say ill be into both, and as for the 2 new ones, soulsilver for me (lugia rules!)!

*Posts merged*

i say ill be into both, and as for the 2 new ones, soulsilver for me (lugia rules!)!


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 5, 2010)

Soul Silvaaaaaa!!!

Lugia will kill!


----------



## TheChosenBanana (Apr 5, 2010)

Heart is less important then the Soul.
But Gold worths more than Silver.

Ho-Oh VS. Lugia = DRAW,same stats,attacks,flying type.

EDIT: I voted for Soul Silver only because I play SS,not HG.. Everyone will just vote for the one they play..


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 11, 2010)

I bought HG because it will be rarer in the future, lol.

And in HG you get Lugia at a higher level.


----------



## Balee56 (May 15, 2010)

HGSS for the nostalgia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I choose Soul Silver because I prefer Lugia over Ho-oh.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

I didnt f'in inderstand the first part of the poll....


----------

